
Why big apps aren’t moving to Swift (Yet) - deafcalculus
https://medium.com/@sandofsky/why-big-apps-arent-moving-to-swift-yet-f8e9a89ef661#.vmj3hi8a0
======
melling
"At the other end of the spectrum is the Facebook app, with 18,000 classes.
That’s not, lines-of-code, that’s classes. Let’s say that’s a million lines of
code."

Yeah, let's say it is a million lines of Objective C. That would translate to
700,000 lines of Swift? That's 300,000 lines of code you didn't have to write,
and that you don't have to maintain.

I'll take clarity and brevity:

[http://ctarda.com/2016/05/clarity-is-more-important-than-
bre...](http://ctarda.com/2016/05/clarity-is-more-important-than-brevity-
sometimes-you-can-have-both%EF%BB%BF/)

